# Florida fishing in December



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida fishing in December

Can one of the coldest months of the year be HOT for fishing?Let's take a look:2016... 

Santa and company love December in Florida:
Tim Fischer, fishing out of Indiana, and Leo Smith, US Marines, love December in Florida:Captain Frank loves all day & 1/2 day fishing in Florida:Captain Frank is one of the best at catching the elusive Hogfish:What an honor having the hard working, dedicated, FWC biologist on board:Talk about hogs, look at my 78'th birthday trophy boar:Now!* Let's take a look at Tuesday's 39 hour Middle Grounds and Vicinity trip.Mr. Leo Smith, United States Marines, leads the charge:Wednesday morning, Mr. Tim Fischer & friends, Indiana, leads the charge:Think these Hoosier State people can't catch our Florida fish? Think again!Trouble... Really BIG trouble:It's really getting cold; all the way down to 70:One more Gag:Back at the dock:'Can one of the coldest months of the year be HOT for fishing?'HOT and profitable:


----------

